# green bean diet?



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

searched and couldnt find any info...my favorite all time vet that i had for many years retired a few years back..i remember him telling a neighbor at the time about putting her dog on the green bean diet..to help him loose weight..
basiclly i thought it was just adding some frozen or canned green beans to his food and he lost weight
im wondering because my 9 yr old female shep mix sure has put on alot of weight since weve broght in the puppy..inspite of extra exercise we are getting..im wondering if its because we switched to a better food or all the extra bones ive been giving them while my pup is teething...anyway i was looking for info on adding the green beans but cant find it..has anyone heard or done this?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes. Low calories/carbs, high fiber. I would take away some food and add 1/2 cup to his meals to fill him up.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

My min pin can have weight issues and I will add green beans to a meal of his daily. He is currently getting some green beans. It helps to fill them up without adding excess calories so it's I guess easier than just cutting back the food. 

Now if I could keep him from continually figuring out how to get into the cat food........


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

does it matter if they are frozen,raw,canned or freash?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dogs can not digest fresh, raw, fruits and veges so has to be processed in some way, even if it's just thru a juicer or food processor to break down the cell wall.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Interesting. I've never heard of this. So if I want Buddy to lose some weight, I could replace some of his dog food with canned green beans and he will still be getting all of the nutrients he needs?


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

my old vet swore by it! and ive heard of it working but just couldnt remember how to do it..i just remember him saying green beans and lots of walks is the way to get them to loose weight..i had a friend who did it when your her had thyroid problems and put on weight and it worked perfectly..i just couldnt remember if it was canned,frozen or freash!..glad i asked!! THANK YOU ALL!!!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Jax08 said:


> Dogs can not digest fresh, raw, fruits and veges so has to be processed in some way, even if it's just thru a juicer or food processor to break down the cell wall.


That's the whole point of feeding them whole. They provide bulk - take up space in the stomach and fool the dog into thinking they are full.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

At 9, has she had a recent blood panel and exam to rule out enlarged spleen or liver? to inclue throid testing? 

Those things can meake them look fat just as weaking of the rear legs can cause the shoulders to bulk up.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

yes just had yearly exam in febuary and everything is fine...i think its because when we got the puppy we reasearched and switched to a better quality food so it must have more calories..and the fact that she would eat hers AND the puppies portion when i wasnt looking and i am a wimp..i can not give the puppy a bone or treat without giving her one too.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Sooo, what is the conclusion for the green bean diet? Whole, pureed, cooked, raw?

Interested in the same thing because the vet has recommended the same with my Lab.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I feed the canned kind without salt.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I had mine on green beans (boiled/steamed) with beef when she was having stomach issues. She loved the beef and beans..


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Twyla said:


> Sooo, what is the conclusion for the green bean diet? Whole, pureed, cooked, raw?
> 
> Interested in the same thing because the vet has recommended the same with my Lab.



I would saw whole and raw. That way they will take up the most 'space' in the stomach (making for a fuller feeling) and the dog will get little of the nutrients from the beans (they have more sugar than fiber).


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

jocoyn said:


> At 9, has she had a recent blood panel and exam to rule out enlarged spleen or liver? to inclue throid testing?
> 
> Those things can meake them look fat just as weaking of the rear legs can cause the shoulders to bulk up.


Yes, this is really important! Do this before trying to cut back on food, adding fiber.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if i were going to feed my dog canned veggies
they would be in water no salt added or in water only.



shepherdmom said:


> Interesting. I've never heard of this. So if I want Buddy to lose some weight, I could replace some of his dog food with canned green beans and he will still be getting all of the nutrients he needs?


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Yes, this is really important! Do this before trying to cut back on food, adding fiber.


 she was checked out in feb and all was fine...she started to put on weight right after my oldest dies..my fault i was sad and didnt exercise her as much..and then when we got the new puppy she really has gained more..but i think its because she was eating all the puppies food before i could stop her...and then my husband was coming home while i was at work and refeeding her..plus all the extra bones and treats because im a sucker and cant giver the puppy anything without giving it to her too..we have already started exercising her more and making sure she only eats her food but i knew the green bean diet would help too


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Cullen loves Green Beans! We don't do anything with them, just give them to him. Fresh, canned ( rinsed well), Frozen. I never knew they couldn't digest them, it's no wonder he lost a bit of weight when we were addnig them to his diet and cutting food!


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks to the OP for starting this thread and thanks all for the information. Gotta love it when the vet advises something, you ask questions and get 'whichever you prefer' lol


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

just make sure if you use canned that you rinse them really well to get off the added salt that they are soaked in. Don't give them the water in the cans either, too full of salt.
I even rinse the unsalted canned variety, just in case.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

buy the canned in water only. no salt added.



wyominggrandma said:


> just make sure if you use canned that you rinse them really well to get off the added salt that they are soaked in. Don't give them the water in the cans either, too full of salt.
> I even rinse the unsalted canned variety, just in case.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

ok so i added the green beans to her food this morning...and she sniffed and walked away...well not eating is one way to loose weight lol  should i just wait until she does..or any other suggestions?? also i was wondering..my 6 month old seems to love them..of course..but he does not need to loose weight...so should i not let him eat any?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> I would saw whole and raw. That way they will take up the most 'space' in the stomach (making for a fuller feeling) and the dog will get little of the nutrients from the beans (they have more sugar than fiber).


I think people are doing too much work with the canned/cooked thing!

I say FROZEN and raw myself... Can buy in bulk, use what you need from the bag and then just put back in the freezer until the next meal...


----------

